# Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???



## optimax (28. Februar 2005)

|wavey: hallo freunde,
ich beabsichtige nebst familie am kommenden wochenende nach meschendorf zu fahren.tagsüber werde ich wohl ausgedehnte "schöne " spaziergänge mit meiner Band am strand durchführen......und dann bin ich dran !!!!!|kopfkrat ..............meerforelle ????............noch nie versucht ! ............bitte um eure mithilfe !!!! ...........sofern da in dieser gegend überhabt welche sind ?!
vielen dank schon mal vorab !!!!
petri oliver
p.s. ich dachte mit der "badehose" in der brandung !


----------



## AudiGott1984 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

Naja versuchen kannst du es auf der Ecke ja mal ! Fahr am besten in Richtung Rerik da sind gute Ecken ! Ich denke aber es ist noch zu kalt für die guten Fänge ! Besorg dir lieber ein paar Wattis und geh abends auf die Brücke in Rerik ! Ist ne Top Adresse für gute Dorsche !!



MfG Maik


----------



## Medo (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

...oder frag mal dem MS Jörgi...
...das ist ja quasi seine hausstrecke

mist... hotspot verraten?!


----------



## optimax (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

...danke maik..........auch wenn mir eine andere auskunft lieber gewesen wäre.läßt sich aber wahrscheinlich nicht ändern.:c 

....dann ebend mit den wattis ans wasser und warten und warten.....


petri oliver|wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

Also der Tipp ist schon ganz gut.  #6  Zur Zeit ist das Wasser einfach zu kalt.
Rerik und Kühlungsborn sind aber sonst gute Adreesen für unsere silberblanke Schönheit.  :m


----------



## Medo (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Tipp ist schon ganz gut. #6 Zur Zeit ist das Wasser einfach zu kalt.
> Rerik und Kühlungsborn sind aber sonst gute Adreesen für unsere silberblanke Schönheit. :m


 

sorry rolf:m 

dich habe ich vergessen....

wobei...wie kann man dich vergessen#c 
ich musste mir doch am samstag mindestens 10x das bild mit deiner top mefo ansehen, als j.s. seinen fototick bekam


----------



## Palometta (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder frag mal dem MS Jörgi...
> ...das ist ja quasi seine hausstrecke
> 
> mist... hotspot verraten?!



Tja , wo bleibt der Lange denn  |kopfkrat 

Hätte schon längst hier auftauchen müssen . |supergri 
Denke mal der wird sich hier noch melden .  :m 

Oder Knurri mal anfunken , der hat auch nen guten Draht nach Meschendorf.

Gruß |wavey: 
Palometta


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

Hallo hallo, bin doch bei euch. 
Also Mefo in Kühlungsborn würde ich am ehesten an der Buckspitze zur Zeit empfehlen weil da die Strömung schön um die Ecke zieht. Eine weitere gute Stelle ist in Börgerende, das ist Richtung Rostock am Auslauf vom Konventer See. Aber Achtung, genau am Auslauf ist das angeln verboten.
In Rerik eignet sich die gesamte Steilküste von Rerik bis zur Seebrücke. Wenn es ruhig ist und die Sonne aufs Wasser scheint kann es auch dicht unter Land gut abgehen.


----------



## Rosi (1. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

Der Auslauf vom Conventer See ist verlandet. MS meint die Jemnitz Schleuse. 200m  weiter nördlich ist eine gute Mefostelle. Oder du parkst gleich am Zeltplatz Börgerende und läufst so 1km bis Anfang Steilküste. Dort ist noch besser. Die Jemnitz Schleuse ist ziemlich überlaufen. Gut gefangen wurde auch in Rerik an der Steilküste und in Wittenbeck/Fulgen. Das ist aber nicht so einfach zu finden.
Das Wasser hat 1,5 Grad, die Luft -2 Grad und heute sind so 20 cm Schnee gefallen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

Ja sicher meine ich die Schleuse Rosi aber für mich ist das immer der Auslauf vom See. Aber wenn mich nicht alles täuscht darf man dort links und rechts 150 Meter nicht angeln oder?


----------



## Rosi (2. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

Ich wollte sagen, daß die Conventer Niederung keinen Abfluß in die Ostsee hat. Dieser Graben , der in die Jemnitz Schleuse endet, war im letzten Frühjahr von einem Bauern versehendlich begüllt worden. Daraufhin war die ganze Fischpopulation im Eimer. Auch die Mefobrut. Die Biologen hatten dort ein Mefoprojekt und forschten schon 6 Jahre. Das war alles im Eimer, in der Ostsee habe ich tote Hechte gesehen, am Kinderstrand in Heiligendamm, also ein ganzes Stück weg.
Der Abstand war immer 100 m, wie bei allen Mündungen. Der Fischereischein liegt im Schuppen, da steht es drauf. Ich kann aber jetzt nicht raus.

Das Unglück hatte nichts mit dem Naturschutzgebiet Conventer Niederung zu tun.

Der Graben sieht schon wieder ganz gut aus. Er wird aus Parkentin/Walkmüllerholz gespeist und von der Ostseeseite , also in der Jemnitz Schleuse , ist mehrmals ausgebaggert worden, damit sich das Wasser vermischen kann.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

Jo alles klar. Danke für die Info. Auf den Schein hatte ich inzwischen auch geschaut.


----------



## optimax (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

hallo hallöchen,#h 
endlich ist es wieder soweit,am 18.11.05 bin ich wieder in meschendorf.

_was geht derzeit ab ??????????????_
beim letzten mal haben eure tip`s ,zwar nicht mir:c ,aber meinem freund eine schöne 65-iger mefo beschert.:q (das erstemal auf mefo und beim dritten wurf hat es schon geruuuummmmst)...für mich blieben super dorschi`s mit extrem riesigen mäulern.

sind in letzter zeit in der gegend welche überlistet worden ?

petri oliver


----------



## Marcus van K (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

Moinsen,
rate mal wo ich gerade herkomm!
Also ich war grad in Meschendorf und es war richtig tote Hose!
Kein Dorschbiss oder kurzen zupfen nix.
Ablandiger Wind aus SSW.

Mefo ist erst ab dem 1 Dezember wieder frei!

Bist du nur das We an der Küst?


----------



## optimax (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

...wirklich nicht`s !!! nicht einmal ein dorschli ....das läßt ja hoffen !!!!|kopfkrat 
ich bin nur am wochende dort von freitag bis sonntag.natürlich mit den wautzi`s und meiner gattin.
...das die mefo`s sich noch in schonung befinden wußte ich nicht.......danke für die info !

....dann bleibt mir nur der dorsch an der spinnrute ...auch schön,wenn er nicht zu klein ist ,oder das brandungsfischen .

danke nochmals.
oliver#h


----------



## Angler_AST (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*



			
				Marcus van K schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> rate mal wo ich gerade herkomm!
> Also ich war grad in Meschendorf und es war richtig tote Hose!
> Kein Dorschbiss oder kurzen zupfen nix.
> ...



Kein Dorschbiss!!! Oh man, ich bin am Sonntag in Meschendorft und wollte mein Glück versuchen! Wie weit bist Du draussen gewesen? Hast Du vom Boot aus geangelt oder Brandung? 

Hat die Mefo nicht vom 15.10 bis zum 15.02 Schonzeit? Ich denke, mir war so.........


----------



## Pete (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

solltest du mit nem boot rauskommen, dorsche stehen etwas weiter draußen reichlich...ich hatte beim fischen am nachläufersystem am montag 15 osteeleoparden am geschirr...

haut ma nich alles durcheinander...die schonzeit endet in M/V mit dem 30.11....einen tag später darf dann wieder zugelangt werden...


----------



## Marcus van K (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

Nun lass mal den Kopf nicht hängen.

2 Brandungsangler erzählten, dass 2 Fischerboote heute Mittag erst die Netzte (300 Meter vom Land weg) eingeholt haben.
Vielleicht lags auch daran.

wenn du das ganze we da bist, wird schon etwas beissen!


----------



## Marcus van K (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

@Pete, ich meinte das wir ab dem 1 Dezember 00.00 Uhr wieder Mefos entnehmen dürfen. war mit der Watbüx los aber morgen gehts mit BB raus.

@angler AST das ist sicher die Schonzeit fürs Süsswasser. (Bin zu faul jetzt aufzustehen und nachzuschauen weil schon wieder alles im Auto bereit liegt für morgen)


----------



## optimax (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

...hallo ,auf das boot wollte ich eigentlich verzichten !!!
oder soll ich mit boot kommen ???
wo kann man denn dort slippen ???

petri oliver


----------



## Pete (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

wie groß ist dein boot??...kleine teile lassen sich am strand von kägsdorf einbringen...


----------



## Pete (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

ansonsten nächste slippe in rerik salzhaff oder kühlungsborn ost im neuen hafen...


----------



## optimax (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

...schlauchi 380 m mit trailer
oder das boot von meinem kumpel
ca.6,50 m ca. 1,8 t mit trailer

danke für die hilfe !
oliver#h


----------



## Angler_AST (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

@markus vank k: kann natürlich sein......in HH zumindest ist diese in dem Zeitraum geschützt. 

na denn petri an oliver - ich lasse Dir auch ein paar Dorsche über ;-)


----------



## optimax (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*



			
				Angler_AST schrieb:
			
		

> @markus vank k: kann natürlich sein......in HH zumindest ist diese in dem Zeitraum geschützt.
> 
> na denn petri an oliver - ich lasse Dir auch ein paar Dorsche über ;-)


 
:q hauptsache du läßt die dicken drin!!!!!
petri auch für dich
oliver


----------



## Pete (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

schlauchi ist doch, wenn der wind mitspielt, optimal...bei südlichen winden sollte es keine probleme beim einlassen bzw. anlanden geben... bei angelwetter sind noch zig andre verrückte dort, man unterstützt sich z.t. dort gegenseitig ...


----------



## optimax (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

okay danke !!!gleich mal noch ne fräge ...wenn wir hier schon einmal beisammen sind|uhoh: :gibt es eigentlich probleme ,oder kann es welche geben wenn ich mit der "badehose" in der brandung stehe und spinne was daszeug hält ????|kopfkrat 
....unterstellt man mir eventuell die fangabsicht einer mefo |uhoh: ???

petri oliver#h


----------



## Pete (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

keinesfalls, knurri hat die letzten wochen immer über nachmittag die gummiwurst genommen und ist das ufer abgewatet...zum spinnfischen aber bitte die ecken zwischen meschendorf und rerik auswählen, nur dort wirds wasser entsprechend tief...er hat desöfteren bis zu 10 dorsche erbeuten können...am besten is natürlich trübes schmuddelwetter...


----------



## optimax (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> keinesfalls, knurri hat die letzten wochen immer über nachmittag die gummiwurst genommen und ist das ufer abgewatet...zum spinnfischen aber bitte die ecken zwischen meschendorf und rerik auswählen, nur dort wirds wasser entsprechend tief...er hat desöfteren bis zu 10 dorsche erbeuten können...am besten is natürlich trübes schmuddelwetter...


 
:m ...dann nochmals vielen dank !

wollen wir mal sehen was uns petrus für wedder bereitet.#t 

petri oliver#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

Moin optimax, Spinnen kannst du da gut und erfolgreich zur Zeit. Überall dort wo du schnell tiefes Wasser hast. Weit raus mußt du. Egal wie der Blinker aussieht, weit fliegen muß der. ABER, Meerforelle solltest du eine fangen hat Schonzeit noch bis zum 30.11.. Die mußt du zurück setzen. Auch wenn es weh tut. Es wird nemlich auch kontrolliert.


----------



## optimax (7. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

..dann fangt mir nicht die größten weg :q !!!! 
ich kann es kaum noch abwarten mein neues geschirr auszuführen !!!!:l ..muß einfach "fängig " sein .
ostsee ich komme .
oliver#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

Na ich wünsche dir dann viel Petri Heil an der schönsten Küste der Welt. |supergri  #6


----------



## gustav (8. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

moin optimax,
wir waren vor 14 Tagen für ein paar Tage vor Ort und haben allerhand gute Dorsche mit Spinnrute gefangen. Beststellen waren ( in dieser Reihenfolge ) die Bukspitze, die Riffe zwischen Meeschendorf/Camp und Rerik und die Gegend um den Bootsverleih in Kühlungsborn. Gebissen hat es fast ausschliesslich in der Morgen- und Abenddämmerung. Meerforelle war nix!

Gruss
Tim


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*



			
				gustav schrieb:
			
		

> Meerforelle war nix!
> 
> Gruss
> Tim



......wenn ich das hier so lese, anscheinend auch besser so.....

Intersiert es Euch einfach nicht, dass es eine Schonzeit gibt, oder ist es Euch egal ??


----------



## Schweißsocke (9. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Intersiert es Euch einfach nicht, dass es eine Schonzeit gibt, oder ist es Euch egal ??





|peinlich

Das war sehr zurückhaltend ausgedrückt, ich hätte es deutlicher formuliert. Ich finde es schon ziemlich krass, wie hier mehr oder weniger offen über Fischwilderei - und um nichts anderes handelt es sich doch wohl, wenn man in der Schonzeit angelt - diskutiert wird.


----------



## Pete (9. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

hier wird nicht offen im sinne der fischwilderei dikutiert, schweißsocke...wenn du genauer lesen würdest, hättest du bemerkt, dass lediglich der erzeuger dieses beitrages nichts vom konkreten datum der schonzeit wusste...das haben ihm einige hier ja deutlich beigebracht...was den angler gustav anbelangt, schaut mal auf die anzahl seiner beiträge...es war sein 1. !!!! (willkommen im club!!!)....ein wenig mehr sensibilität also meine herren...
wenn es was zu sagen gibt, dann bitte mit ein wenig mehr fingerspitzengefühl...

...wie wärs mal mit ner pn...und dem hinweis, dass das board auch die möglichkeit bietet, sein geschriebenes zu korregieren...


----------



## uer (9. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

pete, 





> hier wird nicht offen im sinne der fischwilderei dikutiert, schweißsocke...wenn du genauer lesen würdest, hättest du bemerkt, dass lediglich der erzeuger dieses beitrages nichts vom konkreten datum der schonzeit wusste...das haben ihm einige hier ja deutlich beigebracht...was den angler gustav anbelangt, schaut mal auf die anzahl seiner beiträge...es war sein 1. !!!! (willkommen im club!!!)*....ein wenig mehr sensibilität also meine herren...
> wenn es was zu sagen gibt, dann bitte mit ein wenig mehr fingerspitzengefühl...
> 
> ...wie wärs mal mit ner pn...und dem hinweis, dass das board auch die möglichkeit bietet, sein geschriebenes zu korregieren...*


 #6 |good: 

*schweißsocke* und außerdem: gustav hat nicht geschrieben das er geziehlt auf meerforelle geangelt hat, sondern nur festgestellt 





> Gebissen hat es fast ausschliesslich in der Morgen- und Abenddämmerung. *Meerforelle war nix!
> *


also ich würd sagen, - erst lesen, dann denken und dann |krach: 

#h - :s


----------



## gustav (9. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

Hallo Dorschdiggler & Schweißsocke,
natürlich wußten wir, daß die Forellen in MV derzeit geschont sind. Wenn man aber mit Wobblern und Blinkern auf Dorsch fischt, ist es bekanntlich nicht unwahrscheinlich, auch eine Forelle zu erwischen. Von gezielter Angelei auf Mefo war überhaupt keine Rede. Insofern finde ich euren scharfen Ton ziemlich übertrieben.

Nichts für ungut
Tim


----------



## optimax (9. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

"....ich möchte mich in aller form für das nachfragen entschuldigen"|uhoh: .....auch im namen meiner frau. 

meinen dank möchte ich den anderen user`n aussprechen,
die mir mit ihren ihren erfahrungen sehr geholfen haben.
danke!!!:m 

petri oliver#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

|kopfkrat 

@ Gustav & Optimax

meinen Ton fand ich eigentlich nicht "zu" scharf.....
Ich habe eigentlich "nur" etwas aufdringlich nachgefragt....aber egal......
Kam halt so rüber als wenn......

Sorry #c 

Wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall ein paar fette Dorsche

P.S.: Gruß an Deine Frau |supergri


----------



## Guide (10. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

Hallo
Also ich finde es schon ziemlich krass,wenn allein das angeln auf Mefo's schon
als Fischwilderei bezeichnet wird.Schließlich ist nicht das angeln,sondern die Entnahme verboten.Ich gebe offen zu,auch in der Schonzeit auf Meerforellen
zu fischen,da mir eine so lange Enthaltsamkeit einfach zu schwer fällt.Ich fische dann konsequent mit Fliege,um keine Fische zu verangeln und setze
selbstverständlich jeden Fisch zurück!Übrigens ist es gerade im Oktober möglich tolle Regenbogner mit Trockenfliege zu fangen.Bin ich deshalb ein 
Fischwilderer???#c
Mach doch mal am ersten Dezemberwochenende einen Spaziergang an den
bekannten Mefo-Plätzen an unserer Küste.Da wird so gut wie jede Meerforelle entnommen,egal ob angefärbt oder nicht!Daraufhin angesprochen wird Dir jeder Angler gleich erzählen,daß die Schonzeit zu Ende ist.Ist das nicht viel verwerflicher,obwohl es legitim ist ???:v
Vielleicht wird ja in M.V.bewußt auf eine Regelung wie in S.H.verzichtet(an-
gefärbte Fische sind zurückzusetzen)weil die Verantwortlichen genau wissen,daß sich so gut wie niemand daran hält???
Vielleicht denkst Du ja mal darüber nach?
Viele Grüße,besonders an diejenigen die auch ausserhalb der gesetzlichen
Schonzeit  verantwortungsvoll handeln  Guide|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Schweißsocke (10. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

Mir liegt es natürlich fern, jemanden zu beleidigen, sollte meine Posting hierzu missverständlich sein, so bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Wenn ich da etwas falsch gelesen habe, tut es mir leid.



			
				Guide schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe offen zu,auch in der Schonzeit auf Meerforellen
> zu fischen,da mir eine so lange Enthaltsamkeit einfach zu schwer fällt.Ich fische dann konsequent mit Fliege,um keine Fische zu verangeln und setze
> selbstverständlich jeden Fisch zurück!


Für diese Einstellung kann ich aber kein Verständnis aufbringen. Die Gesetzeslage ist in Deutschland nun mal eindeutig, wenn ich gezielt auf Meerforelle fische, um gefangene Trutten wieder zurücksetzen zu müssen, verstoße ich gegen geltendes Recht. Der Fang "rein zum Spaß" gilt als Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzrecht. Ich halte das Gesetz in diesem Punkt zwar für schwachsinnig, meine dänischen Bekannten schütteln darüber auch nur den Kopf, aber es ist nun einmal so.#c
In der Konsequenz heißt das dann eben, dass man auf die Meerforellenangelei in der Schonzeit verzichtet, auch wenn ja zufällig mal ne Steelhead oder ein Dorsch beißen könnte.




			
				Guide schrieb:
			
		

> Mach doch mal am ersten Dezemberwochenende einen Spaziergang an den
> bekannten Mefo-Plätzen an unserer Küste.Da wird so gut wie jede Meerforelle entnommen,egal ob angefärbt oder nicht!Daraufhin angesprochen wird Dir jeder Angler gleich erzählen,daß die Schonzeit zu Ende ist.Ist das nicht viel verwerflicher,obwohl es legitim ist ???


#6 Da hast du vollkommen recht - unabhängig von starren gesetzlichen Regelungen gehören braune Fische wieder zurück ins Wasser.



			
				Guide schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wird ja in M.V.bewußt auf eine Regelung wie in S.H.verzichtet(an-
> gefärbte Fische sind zurückzusetzen)weil die Verantwortlichen genau wissen,daß sich so gut wie niemand daran hält???


Dieser pauschale Vorwurf ist unfair und falsch. Meine Bekannten und ich setzen selbstverständlich jeden gefärbten Fisch, den wir an schleswig-holsteinischen Küsten fangen, mit größter Vorsicht wieder zurück. Einige von uns sind seit vielen Jahren an Wiedereinbürgerungsprojekten beteiligt und wissen, wie düster es nach wie vor um den Bestand der Meerforelle bei uns aussieht. Viele der Fische, die wir an den deutschen Küsten fangen, stammen aus dänischen Besatzmaßnahmen oder sind, wie die vielen großen Forellen die dieses Frühjahr gefangen wurden, typische Vertreter des schwedischen Ostseestamms. Bei den gefärbten Fischen, die wir bei uns im Herbst fangen, kann man davon ausgehen, dass diese auch bei uns laichen, deswegen ist strenge Schonung angesagt.
In der Tat gibt es an den schleswig-holsteinischen Küsten eine Menge schwarze Schafe, die unabhängig davon, ob Schonzeit oder nicht, jeden gefangenen Fisch schädeln. Auch wenn es aussichtslos erscheint, sollte man den Mut aufbringen, diese Zeitgenossen auf ihr Fehlverhalten aufmerksam zu machen.|krach:
Die gesetzliche Regelung in Schleswig-Holstein ist aber nicht bloss deshalb unsinnig, weil es Leute gibt die bewusst oder unbewusst gegen Gesetze verstoßen. Hier täten meiner Ansicht nach verstärkte Kontrollen Not.


----------



## marschel (10. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

@Schweißsocke das gibt ein #6 

und bevor jetzt wieder jemand schreit ... JA es gibt mich noch und auch ich werde bald die Küste wieder unsicher machen..!


----------



## Guide (10. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

Hallo Schweißsocke
Habe mich vielleicht etwas mißverständlich ausgedrückt.Ich wollte in keinster 
Weise Anglern in S.H.unterstellen,daß gefärbte Fische entnommen werden.
Vielmehr wollte ich damit ausdrücken,daß bei dieser Gesetzeslage hier in M.V.
die meisten gefärbten Fische entnommen werden würden!
Ich möchte niemanden der  verantwortungsvollen Angler zu Nahe
treten,aber jeder Fischereiaufseher wird wissen was ich meine...
Danke für Deine sachliche Antwort V.G.Guide


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

@ Guide #h 
Tja und genau so kam es auch in deinem vorletzten Posting rüber. Hast dich doch klar und unmißverständlich ausgedrückt. #6 

Doch nun noch mal zum Thema. |kopfkrat   
Ich persönlich hatte bisher nur das Glück vor Kühlungsborn beim schleppen Mefos zu bekommen. Vom Strand lief`s bei mir in Rerik besser. #6


----------



## blinkerkatze (20. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

#q Aber hallo ich staune das die Meckpomm Angler sich nicht mit dem Fischereigesetz auskennen.
:z :z :z :z :z :z :z :z :z 
Meerforelle ist ab 1.12. wieder frei.|licht


----------



## Rosi (20. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*



			
				Guide schrieb:
			
		

> .
> daß bei dieser Gesetzeslage hier in M.V.
> die meisten gefärbten Fische entnommen werden würden!
> Ich möchte niemanden der verantwortungsvollen Angler zu Nahe
> treten,aber


 
Das glaube ich nicht. Es ist doof, wenn du alle über einen Kamm scherst! Ich kenne eine Menge Leute, die gefärbte Mefos auch dann wieder zurück setzen, wenn sie gefangen werden dürfen. Umgekehrt gibt es wohl auch Angler, die in der Schonzeit die Silberblanken mitnehmen. (was sie bei uns nicht dürften, aber in SH.) Wenn man ein paar Jahre auf Mefo, im selben Gebiet, unterwegs ist, kennt man auch so die Leute, welche immer mit der Wathose im Wasser stehen. Eine Spezis für sich, die sehr wohl wissen, wann Schonzeit ist und wie man sich zu verhalten hat, wenn eine Braune beißt, oder eine Untermaßige. "Fremde" Angler werden sofort registriert. Ich gehe fast täglich mit dem Hund am Strand entlang und bin natürlich neugierig, wer wie womit im Wasser hantiert.  Nicht nur ich habe einen Hund 
In den letzten 5 Jahren habe ich noch keinen Fischereiaufseher hier gesehen. Muß auch nicht sein. Meistens reicht es aus, die Leute auf Schonzeiten oder Fischschonbezirke hinzuweisen. 
Auf den erworbenen Küstenscheinen stehen in diesem Jahr weder Mindestmaße noch Schonzeiten. Woher sollen die Urlauber dann wissen, was sich geändert hat, seit ihrem Angeltripp im letzten Jahr? Die Damen im Fischereiamt wollten meine Bitte weitergeben,  ich hoffe, sie haben!


----------



## Guide (21. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

Hallo Rosi
Wie gesagt,ich möchte niemanden der verantwortungsvollen Angler zu Nahe
treten...
Ich habe hier meine Erfahrungen als Fischereiaufseher eingebracht und die sehen nun mal anders aus.Ich könnte Dir mal ein paar Tips zum spazieren-
gehen geben,möchte aber Deine heile Anglerwelt nicht zerstören.
Die Küstenscheine für dieses Jahr wurden im letzten Jahr gedruckt,da war
noch nicht bekannt ,wann die neue  Küfo in Kraft  tritt und was sie  an
Änderungen bringt!Ab nächstem Jahr steht wieder alles drauf.
V.G.Guide|wavey:


----------



## Rosi (21. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

@ Guide, das sind deine Erfahrungen und ich habe meine Erfahrungen und hier noch keinen Fischereiaufseher gesehen. Mich stört deine Behauptung, daß hier in MV so viele Braune außerhalb der Schonzeit entnommen werden sollen. Das heißt für mich Pauschalurteil. Und es stimmt nicht.


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

Bitte, bitte, nicht schoooon wieder! |uhoh: 
MV, SH, braun, blank. Was soll das jetzt hier bringen??? |kopfkrat 
Worum geht`s in diesem Thead? |kopfkrat 
Ich heiße es auch nicht gerade für gut, daß man in MV außerhalb der Schonzeit gefärbte Mefos entnehmen darf (oder wenn man sie gelandet hat und sie das Maß von 45 cm überschreiten, sogar entnehmen muß).  
Aber was soll`s. Die Gesetzeslage ist eindeutig, jeder sollte *seine* Meinung ruhig kund tun, aber nicht die der anderen, zumal sie ggf. Gesetzeskonform sind, kritisieren.  

P.S. Kühlungsborn ist aber mit Sicherheit ein sehr gutes Meforevier!!! #6


----------



## salmohunter (24. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn/Meschendorf ???*

Das Problem gibt es doch überall...
einige entnehmen *ALLES*...und andere eben nicht...unabhängig von Gesetzen, Bundesländern, Erfahrungen oder sonst was, es lohnt wirklich nicht sich hier darüber in die Wolle zu kriegen. 
Man kann nur hoffen das alle von sich aus so fair sind und auf die Bestimmungen achten.


----------

